# highlander/Forever Knight Crossover



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 15, 2008)

I always thought it was pretty sweet how both of these shows were conducted in the same fashion. I wish there would have been a movie crossover or something. Maybe one of them meet in the past and go from there.

I mean they did it with Hercules and Xena...

But how would they go about it?
Would they be allies, enemies or both?

Imagine an Immortal Vampire...

How would you kill that!?


----------

